# Schwinn Jaguar



## Jaguar120 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello, I am new to the CABE and have found the forum to be very informative.  I live in Columbus, Ohio and thought I would introduce myself.  I have a collection of four Schwinn Jaguars, a 54 balloon tire, a 57 Mark II, a 59 Mark IV, and a 63 Mark V.  All are painted black with whitewall tires. Classic look!  Yes there is a theme.  All are nice riders.  Hope to increase my knowledge of these wonderful bikes as time passes.  Cheers......


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 4, 2021)

Welcome. 

Be kinda nice to see those bikes....


----------



## Oilit (Feb 4, 2021)

Pictures, please!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 4, 2021)

Jaguar120 said:


> Hello, I am new to the CABE





Jaguar120 said:


> Schwinn Jaguars, a 54 balloon tire, a 57 Mark II, a 59 Mark IV, and a 63 Mark V.




Pictures,pictures,pictures


----------



## phantom (Feb 4, 2021)

My favorite of the MW's . Especially the Mark II's.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Jaguar120 (Feb 4, 2021)

Not a good picture of the quartet but three out of the four anyway.  Will be more prepared in the future.  Thanks for your interest.  Cheers.......


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2021)

Love those Balloon Jag's, as you will see we are big on Pics here!!!


----------



## Oilit (Feb 5, 2021)

Jaguar120 said:


> View attachment 1351892
> 
> Not a good picture of the quartet but three out of the four anyway.  Will be more prepared in the future.  Thanks for your interest.  Cheers.......



Great collection! If the ballooner is as nice as the middleweights, then you've got as complete a selection of the different versions as I've seen!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow worth the wait, beautiful bikes. Love the all black line up, they look like they are wearing tuxedo's. Post some more they are killer.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Feb 5, 2021)

Wanna sell the black one?


----------



## Jaguar120 (Feb 5, 2021)

Okay a fun picture this time.  Here is the Grinch riding off to Whoville on his Schwinn Jaguar Mark V.  Cheers.........


----------



## Oilit (Feb 5, 2021)

Jaguar120 said:


> Okay a fun picture this time.  Here is the Grinch riding off to Whoville on his Schwinn Jaguar Mark V.  Cheers.........
> 
> View attachment 1352085



You seem to have a theme going in your collection.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice collection, love the all black theme.  I have a fair selection of  middleweight  Schwinns myself.   Why is it that no matter how nice the bike is when you obtain it, the headlamp, is so equipped from the factory, always seems to be missing?


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 5, 2021)

Very nice collection of bicycles you have there!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome,  great collection and pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us.  Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Oilit (Feb 6, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Nice collection, love the all black theme.  I have a fair selection of  middleweight  Schwinns myself.   Why is it that no matter how nice the bike is when you obtain it, the headlamp, is so equipped from the factory, always seems to be missing?



If you leave dry cell batteries in anything battery powered, sooner or later they corrode, leak and ruin whatever they're in. I nearly lost a pretty expensive camera to bad batteries, and they weren't that old. I caught it just in time. Generator lights were more expensive than the battery lights when new, but the generator lights usually survive and the battery lights don't, so now it's reversed.


----------



## Jaguar120 (Mar 10, 2021)

Looking for a 1965 Schwinn Jaguar Mark VI.  Must be original BLACK and a nice rider, no projects.

Cheers.......


----------



## Oilit (Mar 11, 2021)

Jaguar120 said:


> Looking for a 1965 Schwinn Jaguar Mark VI.  Must be original BLACK and a nice rider, no projects.
> 
> Cheers.......



I'd still like to see your balloon Jaguar, if you get time.


----------



## Jaguar120 (Mar 11, 2021)

This one goes out to the TIN MAN.  Here is a picture of the balloons.  Thanks for your interest.  Cheers.........


----------



## Nashman (Mar 11, 2021)

VERY NICE!!!!  Welcome!


----------



## Jaguar120 (Apr 5, 2022)

Finally found a 1965 Schwinn Jaguar Mark VI to complete my collection of five black Schwinn Jaguar bikes.  Just a good clean/detail removing everything.  Cheers......


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 5, 2022)

I just read this whole thread...I really dig how your collection is uniquely your own! Collect what you wanna collect!
Great pics


----------



## Ron (Apr 6, 2022)

Very nice and jealous,,,,
I've been looking for a 64 Mark V for a while now. If by chance you know someone, I'm interested.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Apr 6, 2022)

Pacific Cycle did give us a relatively nice pacific cycle Chinese schwinn branded JAGUAR which did have a nice frame, and was nicely done in blue and white with 559mm wheels and a 7 speed freewheel and the clover style 46 T chainwheel on a one piece crank.     It has a better rear derailleur of course than the '62 Corvette, and a better freewheel too.   
Pacific Cycle made them around 15 years ago.
If you ditch the twist shifters,  and  go retro, and install decent stem shifter or quality thumb shifter,  and  then go retro and install old fenders of  much higher quality,  and something like a used ancient 7881 Schwinn handlebar for quality chrome and comfort, and if you install a pair of KENDA K-193 KWEST  tires  (the 26 x 1.95 version  -OR- the 26 x 1.5 version),  you will have  a  pacif. cycle chinese-schwinn "JAGUAR" that is even superior to what Chicago's finest cranked out all those years ago.
Those KENDA  K-193 Kwest  tires are the BEST RIDING  559mm  Tires that one can get for a geared street machine in the typical 26"--559mm  cruiser bike size.   These tires have a modern motorcycle like smooth tread with the tire tip being beveled sort of like a stereo phonograph's needle(turntable's needle).      These are by far, one the fastest and smoothest riding tires in the 26"--559mm  cruiser bike's size.


----------



## Jaguar120 (Oct 5, 2022)

Garage sales are great, sometimes you find a good deal on a bike and other times you just find good deal on stuff.  This time for 5 bucks I found this metal Jaguar to display beside my Jaguar bike collection.  Looks like it is actually running beside the bikes.  Oh yea and it really kinda matches the cat on the chain guard.  Just trying to have fun.  Cheers..........


----------

